

Supercomputer scale neural net - marshallp
http://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/z6jrr/ai_is_potentially_one_week_away/

======
polyfractal
The actual video link, instead of having to click through two different reddit
threads:

<http://techtalks.tv/talks/57639/>

